# cada tercer dia



## wind in the willows

I'd like to know if the expression cada tercer dia is translated as every third day, or every other day?


----------



## MHCKA

The idea is "a day an another not"; i don't know if there is an idiomatic phrase... every third day sounds good.


----------



## xururaca

Every third day does not sound good. Could you explain what you're refering to? Maybe there are other words that could be used to say this.


----------



## wind in the willows

It is a word combination from a story I am reading entitled _Un Milagro en Tent City_ ----"Ya que no teniamos refrigerador, Papa iba cada tercer dia al pueblo a comprar un bloque grande de hielo que envolvia en una arpillera .......When the class was translating the story to English, a discussion ensued regarding the translation...can it mean every other day? as well as every third day?  mil gracias


----------



## xururaca

Is English your native language? Then I don't see how you don't know this. Doesnt every third day sound weird to you? It does to me...but I'm not a native. In this paricular case, I don't think the text you provided was right. Cada tercer dia del mes? Del año? If what this person means to say is that his Daddy would go to town every three days...then that's not the way to say it.


----------



## kimuchi

every three days


----------



## xururaca

Cada tercer dia y cada tres dias no es lo mismo. Pero creo que esto es algo que vas a tener que deducir a partir de lo que entendés del total de tu texto. Personalente, creo que se trata de every three days. But, at the same time, if it were that simple, I'm guessing you would have figured it out by now.


----------



## chileno

Every third day = cada tercer día/cada tres días.

Every other day = cada dos días/día por medio

(ojo por ojo, diente por medio)


----------



## sonic

Windinthewillows is a native English speaker (me too). He/she knows what the expressions are in English:

*Every third day*: Monday no, Tuesday no, Wednesday yes, Thursday no, Friday no, Saturday yes, Sunday no, Monday no, Tuesday yes, and so on...

*Every other day*: Monday no, Tuesday yes, Wednesday no, Thursday yes, Friday no, Saturday yes, Sunday no, Monday yes, and so on...

I believe that what windinthewillows wants to know (and now what I want to know too!) is what the Spanish expression "cada tercer día" means. Is it the same as one of the above, or can it be interpreted as both, or is it something completely different?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Coincido con *chileno*. "Cada tercer día" me parece que quiere decir "cada tres días", por tanto *every third day*.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lo siento, no estoy tan segura de mi “post” anterior. Me han surgido múltiples dudas en castellano. Transmito mi confusión, a ver si alguien lo aclara:

*Caso A):*_ Monday no, Tuesday yes, Wednesday no, Thursday yes, Friday no, Saturday yes, Sunday no, Monday yes, and so on..._

En inglés: Every other day.
En España: “(un) día sí, (un) día no”. En Hispanoamérica: “día por medio”.

Mi duda: ¿Se dice también “cada 2 días”, o esta expresión significa dejar pasar 2 días, y por tanto sería el tercer día?
De entrada yo pensé que “cada 2 días” = “día sí, día no”, pero si lo pienso más no me parece mal que se refiera al tercer día. 
He preguntado por aquí y la gente duda...

*Caso B):*_ Monday no, Tuesday no, Wednesday yes, Thursday no, Friday no, Saturday yes, Sunday no, Monday no, Tuesday yes, and so on..._

En inglés: Every third day
En castellano: ¿“cada 2 días” o “cada 3 días”?

Por ejemplo, si digo “hay que pagar el alquiler cada 2 meses”, entiendo que se dejan pasar los 2 meses, y luego se paga (o se paga al final del segundo mes, pero ya transcurrido). 
Por tanto parecería que en castellano el caso B) sería “cada 2 días”.

Si es así, encuentro una diferencia entre:
-“cada tercer día”: dejar pasar 2 días y hacer lo que sea el tercero. (Al final esta expresión, que no se usa por aquí, me parece la más clara).
-“cada tres días”: dejar pasar 3 días.

No sé, soy un mar de dudas...


----------



## chicachicle

Cada dos días quiere decir que dejas pasar dos días, contando el primero. Compro leche cada dos días. La compro el Lunes y el Miércoles.
Eso es lo que entiendo.
Para mí es lo mismo decir: Cada tercer domingo voy al cine = Cada tres domingos voy al cine.
Chicachicle


----------



## chicachicle

*Caso B):*_ Monday no, Tuesday no, Wednesday yes, Thursday no, Friday no, Saturday yes, Sunday no, Monday no, Tuesday yes, and so on..._

Esto es lo correcto ya que, se supone que sea lo que sea que has hecho el dí anterior (Domingo) lo repites a los 3/ al tercer día. Vas a ver a tu abuela cada tres días. Vas el Domingo, el Lunes no, el Martes tampoco y el Miércoles sí. 
Yo creo que es así...
Chicachicle


----------



## Palomius

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con los dos posts anteriores, pero creo que en España se suele decir "cada tres días" y no "cada tercer día".


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Creo que compliqué las cosas innecesariamente, perdón. Eso me pasa por darle demasiadas vueltas...

Así que sería: 
Every third day = cada tercer día/cada tres días. (Monday no, Tuesday no, Wednesday yes, Thursday no, Friday no, Saturday yes, Sunday no, Monday no, Tuesday yes, and so on...)

Every other day = cada dos días/día por medio/ (un) día sí, (un) día no. (Monday no, Tuesday yes, Wednesday no, Thursday yes, Friday no, Saturday yes, Sunday no, Monday yes, and so on...)

Lo de "cada tercer día" no se dice en España; pero como la historia a la que se refiere *wind in the willows* es de un mexicano, pregunté a un amigo de ese país y me dice que para él, efectivamente es equivalente a "cada tres días". Y eso es efectivamente lo que dijo *MHCKA*, que es de México. Si hay algún otro mexicano por aquí...


----------



## melasa

It all depend if the author is including going to buy the Ice as day 1, or the first day after as day one, which we will never know, and either option is possible, unfortunately, so I would just use "every third day" to be on the safe side.  

My mom from Mexico perceives this as "every other day."

HELP PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## melasa

Cada tres días means every three days, so cada tercer día I imagine should be every third day.

Like I said earlier, it depends if both day one and day three of going to buy ice are considered the same day. If not, then the next day is day one, the day after day two, and the day to go buy day three, which would then be every two days in English.

Oddly, my mom from Mexico interprets it as every other day.

However, I am looking for ONE consistent way to interpret this for my job.

Just ONE. Please help. Every third day seems like the safest choice.

Gracias por adelantado

melasa


----------



## nelliot53

Yo diría "dos veces por semana" y cerraría el caso.


----------



## chileno

Claro. Si ese es el caso, entonces también se podría decir 8 veces al mes, y bueno saca la cuenta al año...

Coincido con melasa. And by the way melasa. In general Mexicans will say "de hoy en ocho" to mean "in a week", in other words seven days. 

Cada tres días = every three days

Cada tercer día = every third day

En Chile se dice/decía "cada tres días"


----------



## melasa

chileno said:


> Claro. Si ese es el caso, entonces también se podría decir 8 veces al mes, y bueno saca la cuenta al año...
> 
> Coincido con melasa. And by the way melasa. In general Mexicans will say "de hoy en ocho" to mean "in a week", in other words seven days.
> 
> Cada tres días = every three days
> 
> Cada tercer día = every third day
> 
> En Chile se dice/decía "cada tres días"



Gracias Chileno. Me ha sacado de una duda fastidiosa.

¡Saludos!


----------



## MHCKA

Interesante viaje.

Por cierto aldonzalorenzo, acá yo no he escuchado la frase día por medio que ha comentado el amigo chileno, supongo que allá si se usa.

La´que sí se usa, y mucho es "de hoy en ocho" para una semana, igual que "de hoy en quince"... para dos semanas.  

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tatis

En México usamos la expresión de "cada tercer día" para decir que se trata de "un día sí y otro no" = every other day 

¿Cada cuándo te lavas el cabello?
-Me lo lavo cada tercer día (lunes, miércoles, viernes, domingo, etc)... un día sí y otro no. 

*Tomado del DRAE:
cada tercer ~.*
*1. *loc. adv. *un día sí y otro no.*

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## michelmontes

I think it´s the same as "Every other day" being today day one, tomorrow day two and the day after tomorrow day three and day one at the same time.


----------



## melasa

Espero averiguar más sobre en qué paises se usa y se entiende día por medio. Vamos a ver si alguien nos lo esclarezca.


----------



## chileno

melasa said:


> Espero averiguar más sobre en qué paises se usa y se entiende día por medio. Vamos a ver si alguien nos lo esclarezca.



En Chile definitivamente se usa "día por medio".


----------



## Moritzchen

En la región del Río de la Plata también es "día por medio".
Y acá en Los Angeles es cada tercer día.


----------



## k-in-sc

Regarding the original question:
*The Circuit - Google Books Result*
books.google.com/books?isbn=0547377207*...*Francisco Jimenez - 1999 - Juvenile Fiction - 128 pages
To make ends meet, Mamá cooked for twenty farm workers who lived in Tent City. ...*  Every three days, *he went into town to buy a large block of ice, ... The hole was twice as large as the block of ice, leaving room on all four sides and  ...


----------



## tatis

Chile, "día por medio"; México, "cada tercer día"... "en días alternos" ¿quién?*
~** por medio.*
*1. *loc. adv._ Am._ *un día sí y otro no.*

*alterno**, na**.*


*2. *adj. Dicho de los días, los meses, los años, etc.: Uno sí y otro no. _Viene a la oficina en días alternos._ _Las sesiones se celebran en días alternos.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## melasa

tatis said:


> En México usamos la expresión de "cada tercer día" para decir que se trata de "un día sí y otro no" = every other day
> 
> ¿Cada cuándo te lavas el cabello?
> -Me lo lavo cada tercer día (lunes, miércoles, viernes, domingo, etc)... un día sí y otro no.
> 
> *Tomado del DRAE:
> cada tercer ~.*
> *1. *loc. adv. *un día sí y otro no.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Gracias por la investigación. La RAE definitivamente lo legitimiza.


----------



## chileno

tatis said:


> Chile, "día por medio"; México, "cada tercer día"... "en días alternos" ¿quién?*
> ~** por medio.*
> *1. *loc. adv._ Am._ *un día sí y otro no.*
> 
> *alterno**, na**.*
> 
> 
> *2. *adj. Dicho de los días, los meses, los años, etc.: Uno sí y otro no. _Viene a la oficina en días alternos._ _Las sesiones se celebran en días alternos.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



También he escuchado "días alternos" en Chile. Se entiende, pero de usa más "día por medio"

Eso de alterno podría ser una explicación del médico instruyendo al paciente a que tome un baño de agua caliente "día por medio", o sea alternadamente.


----------



## tatis

Por si de algo sirve, por curiosidad, y para comparar con la información del DRAE, aquí va información tomada del diccionario *merriam-webster *(omití lo que no tiene que ver con el  tema):

*Definition of OTHER*
_c *:* second <__every other day__> 

_*Definition of *_* SECOND*_
_ 
__1 _
_a *:* next to the first in place or time <was second in line> 
d *: *alternate, other <elects a mayor every second year__>  _
*Definition of ALTERNATE*
1
*:* occurring or succeeding _by turns_ <a day of _alternate_ sunshine and rain> 
3
*:*_every other_*:* every second <_he works on alternate days_>


----------



## lisdéxico

Mi esposa (méxicana - soy gringo) se fue a México un mes.  Me escribió instrucciones para regar las plantas. "La plantita chiqueada pues ya sabes, cada tercer día."  Yo la regué lunes, jueves, domingo, etc. y cuando regresó me regaño por no haber regado las plantas suficientemente.  Así, aprendí que "cada tercer día" significa (en México) "every other day."


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

lisdéxico said:


> Mi esposa (méxicana - soy gringo) se fue a México un mes.  Me escribió instrucciones para regar las plantas. "La plantita chiqueada pues ya sabes, cada tercer día."  Yo la regué lunes, jueves, domingo, etc. y cuando regresó me regaño por no haber regado las plantas suficientemente.  Así, aprendí que "cada tercer día" significa (en México) "every other day."


¿¿Cómo que _every other day_??  Debía ser el caso que no les dio a las plantas bastante agua cada vez que las reglaras


----------



## franzjekill

lisdéxico said:


> Mi esposa (méxicana - soy gringo) se fue a México un mes. Me escribió instrucciones para regar las plantas. "La plantita chiqueada pues ya sabes, cada tercer día." Yo la regué lunes, jueves, domingo, etc. y cuando regresó me regaño por no haber regado las plantas suficientemente. Así, aprendí que "cada tercer día" significa (en México) "every other day."


Interesante, yo habría cometido el mismo error que tú, lo habría confundido con "cada tres días". "Cada tercer día": primer día sí, segundo día no, tercer día si, etc.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

franzjekill said:


> Interesante, yo habría cometido el mismo error que tú, lo habría confundido con "cada tres días".


¿A quién diriges este comentario?


franzjekill said:


> "Cada tercer día": primer día sí, segundo día no, tercer día si, etc.


Lo que nos has dado es _cada otro día _o _cada segundo día.  Cada tercer día _sería primer día sí, segundo y tercer días no, cuarto día sí, etc.


----------



## lisdéxico

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿A quién diriges este comentario?
> 
> Lo que nos has dado es _cada otro día _o _cada segundo día.  Cada tercer día _sería primer día sí, segundo y tercer días no, cuarto día sí,
> 
> 
> Reina de la Aldea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿A quién diriges este comentario?
> 
> Lo que nos has dado es _cada otro día _o _cada segundo día.  Cada tercer día _sería primer día sí, segundo y tercer días no, cuarto día sí, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi reina, parece que en México (no en Chile ni Argentina) “cada tercer dia” significa lunes, sí, martes no, miércoles sí. No tiene sentido traducida literalmente a inglés, pero ni modo, así es.
Click to expand...


----------



## franzjekill

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿A quién diriges este comentario?


A lisdéxico, que fue a quien cité.


Reina de la Aldea said:


> Lo que nos has dado es _cada otro día _o _cada segundo día. Cada tercer día _sería primer día sí, segundo y tercer días no, cuarto día sí, etc.





tatis said:


> *Tomado del DRAE:
> cada tercer ~.
> 1. *loc. adv. *un día sí y otro no.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Nos parezca o no una forma lógica de expresarlo, parece claro, según el DLE, que en México "cada tercer día" significa primer día sí, segundo no, tercer día sí, etc.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Oh, weird.  Well thank you for clueing me in, @lisdéxico

Thank you, también, Francisco


----------



## Kaoss

franzjekill said:


> A lisdéxico, que fue a quien cité.
> 
> 
> Nos parezca o no una forma lógica de expresarlo, parece claro, según el DLE, que en México "cada tercer día" significa primer día sí, segundo no, tercer día sí, etc.




A mi me habría pasado lo mismo y soy nativo. Nunca había escuchado la expresión...


----------

